# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  Pulsense, heart rate and activity monitors, Seiko Epson Corporation, Nagano, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Seiko Epson Corporation

epson.co.uk/for-home/wearable-technology/pulsense

----------


## Airicist

Epson Pulsense Smartwatch at CES 2014 

 Published on Jan 8, 2014




> GetConnected host Mike Agerbo takes a look at Epson's next-generation activity monitor, the Pulsense Smartwatch, at CES 2014.

----------

